# Multi Monitor System



## Kokopalme (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gadanken mir ein Multi Monitor System aufzubauen. Das System sollte 2, besser 3 Monitore haben, die ich als einen großen konfigurieren kann.


Ich habe als Gaka ein GTX 460, einen 22" Monitor mit 1680x1050 und einen 19"Wide mit 1440x900. Die beiden zusammen passen schonmal nicht. Ich müsste also entweder noch 2 22" oder 2 19er Wide kaufen.

Desweiteren habe ich ein problem mit den Anschlüssen. An die Graka kann ich maximal 2 Monis hängen. Kann ich für den 3. einfach eine billige PCI Graka holen? Die berechnung für alle 3 übernimmt doch weiterhin die GTx, oder?

Dann hab ich noch eine Frage zur Anordnunhg von den 3 Monitoren. Wenn ich die ganz normal nebeneinander aufstelle, hätt ich ja ein unglaublich breites, aber flaches Bild. 
Die Auflösung bei 3 22" Monis wäre 5040x1050.
Bei 3 10" Wide wäre sie 4320x900.
Jetzt hab ich eben in der NVidia Systemsteuerung gesehen, dass man das Bild ja beliebig drehen kann. Wäre es jetzt möglich alle Moitore auf die seite zu stellen und das Bild um 90° zu drehen?
Weil dann hätte ich eine Auflüsung von 3150x1680(3x22") bzw.2700x1440(3x19"Wide)

Ist sowas bei NVidia überhaupt möglich oder brauch ich dafür Eyefinity?

Wäre über ein paar Tipps und Ratschläge und alternative Bildschirmkonstellationen sehr Dankbar.

lg

Christian


----------



## amdfreak (1. November 2010)

Also wenn du einen Monitor an eine PCI-Karte anschliesst, übernimmt normalerweise die PCI-Karte die Berechnung, denk ich.
Es sollte möglich sein, alle drei Bilder zu drehen, aber wie willst du dann die Displays drehen (die haben doch sowas wie einen Standfuss, oder ?) ?
Mehr weiss ich über NVidia leider nicht, hab noch nie eine Graka von denen gehabt (was nicht heissen soll, das sich AMD besser finde).
Bleibt mir nur noch, dir viel Glück zu wünschen


----------



## Kokopalme (2. November 2010)

Ich meine mal irgendwo gehört zu hsen, dass man den 3. Moni an ne beliebige 2. Karte hängen kann(klein sli) aber die 1. Karte weiterhin die berechnung übernimmt.

Die Standfüße der Monitore werde ich natürlich demontieren. Ne Besfestigungslösung werde ich mir noch ausdenken. 

Wäre schön, wenn sich noch jemand zu der Problematik im allgemeinen äußert. Ob das, was isch vorhabe, überhaupt funktionieren wird.

lg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. November 2010)

Eine GTX 460 für ein Tripple-Monitor-System ist für aktuelle Spiele nicht wirklich schnell genug.

Was willstz du dennn damit spielen?

Und warum willst du die Monitore "quer" anordnen?
Das einzig sinnvolle an einem 3-Monitor System ist ja das man ein größeres FOV hat.
Das wäre bei deiner Quer-Konfig aber nur geringfügig über dem eines 16:9 TFTs.


----------



## Kokopalme (2. November 2010)

Also mit dem tripple Monitor will ich hauptsächlich FSX zocken. Denke, dass die Graka reicht, das sie bei einem nur ca. 20% ausgelastet ist. 

Ich will die 3 Monitore aud die Seite stellen, damit dass Bild am ende nicht so übertrieben breit aber flach ist. Wenn ich die Monitrore alle um 90°drehe, dann ist das sichtbare Bild ein bisschen höher und auch schmaler.

Oder was mir auch grad einfiel, dass ich  den Desktop auf 2 Monitoren anzeigen lasse (nicht duplizieren und erweitern, sonder ein großes BIld) und den 3. Monitor dann so konfiguruere, dass ich damit die HW überwache.

Nachteil: Beim Dual Moni betrieb sieht man doch bei Shootern, das Fadenkreuz nicht mehr, weil der Ramen genau in der mitte ist, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2010)

Drei Monitore im Spiel geht bei Nvidia offiziell nur über SLI mit zwei gleichen GTX Karten.
Die Alternative ist SoftTH(siehe Signatur) oder eben eine ATI Karte für Eyefinity.

Auch bei der SoftTH Variante sollte die zweite Grafikkarte aber PCI-E haben(die Leistung ist egal, die Anschlussbandbreite aber nicht).

Monitore drehen ist bei keinem System ein Problem, allerdings kennt nur SoftTH die Mischung von gedrehten und nicht gedrehten Monitoren bzw. welchen mit verschiedener Auflösung allgemein.


----------



## Kokopalme (3. November 2010)

Jo, von SoftTH hab ich schon gehört. Das soll aber die Leistung beeinträchtigen. 
Wenn das so ist, dann blei ich bei einem Screen.


Achja, du schreibst


> Drei Monitore im *Spiel*



Soll as heißen, dass ma im Desktop bereich durchaus 3 Monitore verwenden kann?

lg


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

ja, das geht. dann "erkennt" der pc alle 3 monitore und stellt jeweils ein erweiterten bereich des desktps zur verfügung.

für spiele (und wie softth es macht) braucht man aber die möglichkeit, dass der pc "denkt" es wär nur ein großer desktop vorhanden. SoftTH simuliert das und bei AMD kann man monitore zu gruppen zusammenführen, was den gleichen effekt hat.

in den desktop eigenschaften wird dann auch (meines wissens nach) nur ein monitor angezeigt und nicht 3.


----------



## Kokopalme (3. November 2010)

ok danke. werd mich dann mal nach tfts umsehen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. November 2010)

Kokopalme schrieb:


> Also mit dem tripple Monitor will ich hauptsächlich FSX zocken.
> 
> Ich will die 3 Monitore aud die Seite stellen, damit dass Bild am ende nicht so übertrieben breit aber flach ist. Wenn ich die Monitrore alle um 90°drehe, dann ist das sichtbare Bild ein bisschen höher und auch schmaler.



Ich versteh noch immer nicht was des *Sinn *der gedrehten TFTs sein soll?
Besonders beim FSX ist ein "extra-breites" Sichtfeld ja sinnvoll.

Dann kann man ja gleich *einen * großen (z.B.)40" LCD-Fernseher kaufen - ist auch noch billiger als 3 halbwegs gute Monitore und man hat keine Probs mit dem Bildschirmrahmen


----------

